# Fremder Fisch im Teich - und gleich tot?



## andreas w. (6. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde, vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch ohne Foto helfen.

Hatte heut morgen einen Fremdzugang im Teich und der lag leider schon "Kiel-oben" auf dem Teichgrund. Als ich ihn dann rausgefischt hatte, war die Frage wo der Fisch her war? Ca. 20 cm lang, am Körper weiße Schuppen aber rundum rötliche Flossen. So einen hatte ich noch nicht im Teich gesehen. 

Er hatte keine sichtbaren äußeren Verletzungen - wurde vielleicht von einem Vogel abgeworfen? Die nicht vorhandenen Verletzungen sprächen dagegen. 
An ein Foto vom toten Fisch hatte ich zuerst gar nicht gedacht, nachher wollte ich keins mehr machen - sieht auf´m Kompost nicht ganz so gut aus.

Kann mir vielleicht trotzdem jemand anhand meiner dürftigen Beschreibung sagen, um welchen Fisch es sich handeln könnte, bzw. gehandelt hat? Einfach um´s zu wissen.

Danke im Voraus, Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Devilchen (6. Aug. 2017)

also es ist ja nen bissl ne bedürftige Beschreibung aber könnte vielleicht eine __ Rotfeder (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotfeder) hinkommen als Fisch


----------



## andreas w. (6. Aug. 2017)

Jepp, das war auch meine erste Idee - __ Rotfeder, das Bild passt zu den toten Fisch von heut morgen. Hatte eben nur Bedenken weil ich die Fischart noch nie hier im Teich hatte und der Teich glaube ich dafür zu klein ist.
Danke erstmal - jetzt wundere ich mich nur noch da drüber, wie der Fisch hier in den Teich kam?

Gruß


----------



## tosa (6. Aug. 2017)

frag mal den __ Reiher oder andere Fisch fressende Vögel


----------



## andreas w. (13. Aug. 2017)

So,und ein trauriges Hallo ,

die tote __ Rotfeder oder was immer es die Tage war, ist nicht nur bei uns im Teich verendet, sie hat wahrscheinlich auch irgendwelche Bakterien oder sonstiges eingebracht, was unsere restlichen Fische angreift.

Gestern mittag war unsere große __ Goldorfe, ein mittelgroßer __ Goldfisch und nachher noch eine größere __ Karausche/Goldfisch tot im Wasser gelegen . Ich hätte heulen können. Keine Ahnung was ich wirklich sinnvolles machen soll - Teilwasserwechsel hatten wir auf natürliche Art und Weise durch den Regen genug, habe auch nicht die Zeit um die restlichen wenigen Fische rauszufangen und selbst wenn - was wir dann mit ihnen?

So leid´s mir tut und so brutal es klingen mag, ich lass alles so weiter laufen - wird oder wird nicht. Oder hat jemand sonst eine sinnvoll durchzuführende Idee um rauszubekommen, was da im Wasser vor sich geht? Und vor allem um den Fischen zu helfen?

Danke erstmal und Gruß, Andreas.


----------



## mitch (13. Aug. 2017)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Idee um rauszubekommen, was da im Wasser vor sich geht?


die Wasserwerte lassen sich ja mal schnell mit Test Stäbchen grob ermitteln, ansonsten 100% Wasserwechsel machen und/oder das Wasser auf Keime untersuchen lassen.


----------



## Lumita (13. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Andreas! EinTWW macht nur Sinn, indem du Wasser abpumpst (am besten an der tiefsten Stelle) und mit Leitungs- bzw. Brunnenwasser ausgleichst.Dabei musst du darauf achten, dass das Ausgangswasser nicht zu kalt ist und v.a. das die Nitratwerte im Normbereich sind. Ich würde die 20% Wasserwechsel die Woche empfehlen. Ich nehme an, dass deine Karbonhärte aufgrund des vielen Regens gegen 0 bewegt und es so zu einem ph-Sturz kam. Die anderen Teichwerte Nitrit, Ammonium, Nitrat, O2 nehme ich an, dass sie passen. Ansonsten erstmal alle Teichwerte ggf. über Steifentest messen. 
Lg Anna


----------



## andreas w. (13. Aug. 2017)

Danke für die Tipps, werde (auch wenn ich keine Zeit dafür habe) die Woche mal das Wasser zum testen wegbringen. Denke daß die mir zwar sagen werden wenn was mit den Wasserwerten nicht passt - daran glaube ich aber nicht. 
Wasser auf Keime untersuchen lassen - wer macht das kurzfristig und - bekomme ich die Wasserprobe dahin? (Thema Uhrzeit)

Ich hoffe mal und gebe mein bestes, Gruß.


----------



## andreas w. (20. Aug. 2017)

So, also: meine Frau hatte am Samstag früh eine Wasserprobe zum Untersuchen gebracht - alle Werte einwandfrei und im grünen Bereich. Untersuchung auf Keime konnte nicht spezifisch und so schnell gemacht werden 

Freut mich einerseits sehr daß wir gute Wasserwerte haben, mittlerweile ist auch alles andere egal - die letzten verbliebenen Orfen und Goldfische sind jetzt auch auf´m Kompost  sind gestern und heute morgen tot im Wasser getrieben.

Der Teich bleibt jetzt so wie er ist, Filter läuft weiter aber ich mach in heuer keine Fisch mehr rein. Nächstes Jahr will ich ihn sowieso etwas umbauen/modifizieren und dann kann ich mir überlegen wann und ob ich ihn wieder mit Fischen bestücke.

Hat mir sehr weh getan nach so vielen Jahren quasi den kompletten Teich sterben zu sehen, ohne wirklich etwas tun zu können, aber es ist jetzt so und damit muß ich leben.

Danke nochmal für alle Tipps, wenn ich nächstes Jahr umbau, stell ich vielleicht ein paar Fotos hier rein und vielleicht will ja einer ein paar Pflanzen von mir? Mal gucken .

In diesem Sinne, Gruß Andreas


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Aug. 2017)

Oh weh, das klingt schlimm! Tiere, für die man verantwortlich ist, leiden und sterben zu sehen, ist einfach nur furchtbar! Die Entscheidung, es jetzt erstmal sein zu lassen mit dem Fischbesatz, klingt für mich nach der vernünftigsten Lösung. Und im nächsten Jahr kannst Du dann ganz neu anfangen mit dem Teich. Ich wünsche Dir damit ganz viel Glück und Erfolg.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2017)

In ca. 14 Tagen alle Fische gestorben.......Ich hätte da auf eine Vergiftung getippt. (Dünger oder Spritzmittel) das hätte aber bei Wasserwechsel wieder raus gespült werden müssen.
Vielleicht waren die Wasserwechsel nicht vollständig genug.


----------



## rollikoi (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

für mich klingt das auch nach Vergiftung.
Denke aber nicht das bei allen Vergiftungen ein Wasserwechsel ob teilweise oder komplett hilft.
Wenn das Gift erst mal im Organismus ist wird es seine Wirkung entfalten, ich denke da vor allem an systemisch wirkende Pflanzenschutzmittel.
Wasserwechsel reißen da nichts mehr.

LG Bernd


----------



## andreas w. (21. Aug. 2017)

He Bernd, so war auch mein Gedankengang. Hoffnung auf Erholung immer mal hinten angestellt.

Frage für mich war halt - egal was es war, wie kam es in den Teich? Weil wenn ich irgendwann wieder Fische reinsetz, kann mir dasselbe auch wieder passieren. daher wüsste ich schon gerne den Ursprung. Oder was ich dagegen tun kann?

Bei uns im Garten ist zu der Zeit länger nicht gespritzt oder gedüngt worden und Nachbargärten (Nutzgärten) haben wir so gut wie keine. Kann das wirklich durch die tote __ Rotfeder eingebracht worden sein? Und in der Konzentration?

In diesem Sinne, Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2017)

andreas w. schrieb:


> vielleicht will ja einer ein paar Pflanzen von mir?


Keine gute Idee, solange nicht geklärt ist, woran die Fische wirklich starben.


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2017)

Servus Andreas

Traurig ... 

Gibt es noch irgend ein Lebewesen im Teich ?
__ Frösche, __ Kröten Libellenlarven oder andere Larven oder auch Ringelnattern ?

Ich würde jetzt schon den Teich leeren, Subtrat und die Pflanzen entsorgen bzw. spülen und in der Sonne dem UV aussetzen.

Wenn du nächstes Jahr umbaust, ich hoffe du planst heuer schon und zeigst uns deinen Plan, dann hast einen "Cleanen" Teich.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2017)

__ Molche habe ich vergessen ...

Je schneller desto besser ...
Vögel, Katzen und andere Wildtiere trinken aus dem Teich.
__ Libellen besiedeln den Teich wieder ...

Alles was du jetzt verhindern kannst, in dem du den Teich leerst.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Aug. 2017)

Wurde vielleicht am Teich gebaut? Mit Holz zum Beispiel? Könnte Regen Holzschutzmittel in den Teich gespült haben?


----------



## andreas w. (23. Aug. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Andreas
> 
> Traurig ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Helmut,

ja es sind noch jede Menge Tiere im Teich, auch deshalb werde ich ihn nicht leer machen. Unsere zwei Frösche als Dauergast sind noch da, (für Kröten isses zu spät in der Jahreszeit), __ Libellen __ fliegen noch rum also evtl. auch deren Larven und kleine Fische sind noch mehrere drin - keine Ahnung warum die´s (bis jetzt) überstanden haben. Ich find´s gut.

Ich bau mal einfach drauf daß sich das Wasser bis zum Winter reguliert hat und der Rest im Winter ausfriert. Der Umbau kann sowieso erst im Frühjahr losgehen, wenn ich die Halle (anderes Projekt) bis dahin fertig habe.
Zu deiner Frage: ja, ich plane heuer schon grob, Details entstehen bei mir beim Machen.

@ Kathrin: nein Farbe oder Lack schließe ich aus, ist keiner verwendet und verarbeitet worden.

In diesem Sinne, Gruß Andreas.


----------



## andreas w. (23. Aug. 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Keine gute Idee, solange nicht geklärt ist, woran die Fische wirklich starben.



...fast hätte ich dich vergessen - an sowas hatte ich beim Schreiben auch gedacht, aber da bis dahin noch eine lange Zeit ist, denke ich sollte die Natur sich geregelt haben . Hoffe ich jedenfalls.

Jetzt lassen wir erstmal den Winter rumgehen  und dann sehen wir weiter.

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis & Gruß. Andreas


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2017)

Hi. 

Vielleicht hat der viele Regen ja nicht nur für einen TWW gesorgt, sondern auch Dünger o.a., was schon länger ausgebracht war, In den Teich gespült?!


----------



## andreas w. (25. Aug. 2017)

Theoretisch möglich, hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht, weil unser Rasen vor längerem gedüngt wurde, aber zwischen Rasen und Teich ist knapp ein Meter Abstand/Kiesweg und es war niemand in der Regenzeit (oder kurz danach) über die Wiese und danach z.B. über die Brücke gelaufen und hat eine solch tödliche Menge in den Teich eingebracht. Vom natürlichen Gefälle vom Grundstück her schließ ich´s komplett aus.

Eventuell könnte es auch wirklich Dünger o.ä. von den Feldern sein, der bei der Trockenheit beim Ernten durch den Wind rein geblasen wurde - ist aber auch nur eine Vermutung. Mein Verdacht liegt nach wie vor auf der __ Rotfeder die tot im Teich lag, wäre die gesund hier angekommen, wäre sie wohl bei uns weiter geschwommen.

Du weißt - hätte, wenn und würde - alles Theorie 

Gruß & schönes Wochenende, Andreas.


----------



## Phiobus (26. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Andreas,

schon mal drüber nachgedacht ob Dir vielleicht einer "was Böses will" und Dir etwas in den Teich gekippt hat ?

VG Tom


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Aug. 2017)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Eventuell könnte es auch wirklich Dünger o.ä. von den Feldern sein, der bei der Trockenheit beim Ernten durch den Wind rein geblasen wurde


Das ist aus zu schließen. Dünger verweht nicht.


----------



## Limnos (28. Aug. 2017)

Hi

Ich denke mal, der erste tote Fisch war auch schon vorher im Teich und ist vielleicht nur nicht aufgefallen. Was auch immer für das Fischsterben verantwortlich ist: käufliche Tests sind chemische, keine medizinischen, bakteriellen oder virologischen Tests. Die Chemie ist es aber fast nie, wenn im Teich was schiefläuft. Wer hier aufmerksam mitliest, wird festgestellt haben, wie oft es heißt: die Wasserwerte waren aber alle in Ordnung. Wenn es was Pathologisches war, bringt Wasserwechsel gar nichts, weil man a) keinen Teich keimfrei kriegt und b) neues Wasser ein krankes Tier nicht heilt. Wenn es sich um teure Kois handelt, bringt man sie zur Behandlung oder Untersuchung zum Tierarzt, und hofft, dass der sich damit auskennt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## andreas w. (31. Aug. 2017)

Hi in die Runde,

@tom: ganz auszuschließen ist sowas nie aber ich glaube nicht da dran. Wir Nachbarn kennen uns alle von Anfang an und sonst läuft keiner durch unser Grundstück. Also zu 99,9% ein nein.

@Totto: dann kann ich die Version auch ausschließen. Hätte mich auch gewundert und enttäuscht.

@Wolfgang: in einem doch so überschaubaren Teich wie unserem ist ein weißer Fisch in der gewesenen Größe dauerhaft nicht zu übersehen. Das mit den Tests war ein Griff nach dem "rettenden Strohhalm" der doch öfters nicht funktioniert. Der Zauber ist (leider) rum, es sind noch relativ viele ganz kleine Fische im Teich, __ Frösche (einer ist mit gestern vor die Füße gehüpft und war nachher wieder im Wasser) und zum ersten mal habe ich auch eine junge Schlange im Teich schwimmen sehen. Ist vor mir geflüchtet - das hätte ich an ihrer Stelle auch gemacht .

Also wie gesagt: Neubesatz bleibt raus und wenn´s klappt bau ich 018, spätestens 019 den Teich neu. Neuer Teich, neue Überraschungen .

In diesem Sinne, Gruß.


----------

